# Sleeve hitch upgrade from Johnny Bucket



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

It looks like Johnny Bucket now sells the electric lift upgrade to the Sears Sleeve Hitch, #24535. Does anyone have it yet?

Here is the link:

http://www.johnnybucket.com/

Scroll down just over half way to the Craftsman section. The price is about $100 less than Sears.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I purchased the actuar, wiring and switch from Johnny Products, but they did not have the bracket kit at the time, so I made some modest ones myself.

If I say nothing else I will say this ... the actuators are fantastic. Having to grade the company parking lot, I had the manual sleeve hitch with a boxscraper/blade and about 50lbs stacked on top. You want back aches, spend an hour lifting and dropping that.

Sounds like a pretty fair deal to me!!!

SnowMower


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I have a actuators thats sell for 100.00 and a diagram for a 2 way switch

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3939


----------

